# Does anyone have info on this chain guard?



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Dec 16, 2021)

I have had this for a while and I would like to use it on something. However, I do not want to ruin it and find out it was for some bike they made 10 of and 9 do not have their chain guards.
The front mount tab is odd, looks like it slipped into something. Not long enough to drill and mount and has no holes.
The silkscreen looks familiar but it is not all there. Looks like a wing with a swirl of dust behind it similar to the decals on a 1970 Road Runner. The photos are not the best but they are the best I could take with a phone camera.


----------



## Superman1984 (Dec 16, 2021)

Oldbikeguy1960 said:


> I have had this for a while and I would like to use it on something. However, I do not want to ruin it and find out it was for some bike they made 10 of and 9 do not have their chain guards.
> The front mount tab is odd, looks like it slipped into something. Not long enough to drill and mount and has no holes.
> The silkscreen looks familiar but it is not all there. Looks like a wing with a swirl of dust behind it similar to the decals on a 1970 Road Runner. The photos are not the best but they are the best I could take with a phone camera.
> 
> ...



I did a google lens search and from Everything Similar BUT Not Exact; they're Non USA made for city bikes like Carter, Pegas,  Staiger, & etc. Not much in English translations. Maybe try getting just a clear front side pic without so much back ground & I'll see if we can come up with somethin' somethin' 🤔


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Dec 16, 2021)

Superman1984 said:


> I did a google lens search and from Everything Similar BUT Not Exact; they're Non USA made for city bikes like Carter, Pegas,  Staiger, & etc. Not much in English translations. Maybe try getting just a clear front side pic without so much back ground & I'll see if we can come up with somethin' somethin' 🤔



I can get no background or shoot a new photo whichever works. Try this first if you need better I will do whatever I can.. Thanks for helping, Rob


----------



## Superman1984 (Dec 16, 2021)

Oldbikeguy1960 said:


> I cam get no background or shoot a new photo whichever works. Try this first if you need better I will do whatever I can.. Thanks for helping, Rob
> 
> View attachment 1528566



I'll give it a try👍🏻

Earlier it was just picking up the wood table & such so it was trying to show me farming supplies for horses etc. Lol


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Dec 16, 2021)

I am thinking the faded screening in the closeup may be the identifier but I searched and didn't find anything like it.


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Dec 18, 2021)

Maybe I am not using the right keywords, or my reverse image search is malfunctioning. It said I was looking for horizontal lines.
I also spent forever and 20 extra minutes looking at chainguards until my eyes are bleeding.
I am trying another idea. The screened logo on the guard is almost invisible, but I did a quick drawing of what it looks like. Maybe someone will recognize the logo and I can find the original application. The photo above this is the logo, but it is very hard to see. It does, however look better than my quick sketch.


I know Murray used a wing on some older bikes but I did not see one with a trail behind it on anything. I checked city bikes, older bikes and whatever else showed up on my searches. I really want to know what it was on originally.
I want to use it on my Pig Bike project in place of the Schwinn Buddy guard, and I would like to have the logo put back on it after I clean it up. It would be easier if I had a better photo of the logo to work from.
I knew if I got started on this bike I wouldn't know when to stop. I was correct.


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Dec 18, 2021)

I tried the logo as a reverse image search and it said it was a language. I would love to hear someone translate it.
In their defense there were some scribbles and even a drawing on the search that looked about like they were drawn by someone else trying to figure out a similar problem.


----------

